# donkey milk



## edjanuary39 (Mar 18, 2013)

I will try to make this short, 5 month old baby who is breaking out with eczema. It is caused by some allergy although I have no idea what. Th circumstances have been so different everytime I can't even narrow down anything. And what I think casuses it one time doesn't bother him at all the next day. So I have spent every free moment since Online researching tons of info. I now quaver too much info to live happily in ignorant bliss. Infant forual is nothing but toxic. Cows milk is very unhealthy causing tons of health problems and shouldn't be ingested by humans as it is incompatible with our nutrition needs, regardless of age. Feel free to Google these things yourself before debating with me please. And also consider your sources before taking any info as fact. And I could go on for days about plastic, radiatted food, chemicals in everything that are beyond toxic. Its amazing what our bodies can handle! So back to topic, I googled what imilk is most like human milk. And the answer is donkey milk! With mare being next. So I then research a bit more, and finally decide this is what my baby needs. Do you know of anyone in America who milks donkeys? Me either. But am searching huh and low. If anyone anywhere close to Oklahoma knows of a donkey, pasture fed, no steroids, etch, that would be willing to milk for me and possibly send,  depending on distance, any donkey milk for my son I would really appreciate it. Also those of you who have large donkey herds or the land for them I would advise to jump on this train now and start selling ddonkey dairy products! If I could I would!


----------



## edjanuary39 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just wanted to add that the national medical library has scientific studies about any of the info you find Online. There are a ton of people who are some kind of naturalist shaman wannabes posting ridiculous stuff. One infant formula recipe I found called for sea kelp! ( sea kelp is a special magnet and cleaner of toxic metals in the ocean. It absorbs the metals and holds them. So ingesting it is like eating straight mercury, aluminium,  and every other toxic metal) so make sure you research the research. Also Dr. Sears,  has some bad info floating on his site. And every homemade formula recipe ive found calls for liver. (Livers by design, filter the toxins from out bodies that we can't break down. So again bad idea to eat a mouthful of toxic waste!)


----------



## goodhors (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry, I don't know anyone who milks their donkeys or mares, except the Mongolian herders.  
They ferment that milk into a drink.

Real mares milk is weird looking when compared to other mammals.  Very thin, watery, 
blueish looking, and a bit sweet to drink.  Nothing like cow's milk.

There is a milk replacer for young equines, Foal-lac, for baby foals who can't get 
milk from their mother for a variety of reasons.  I found this when looking for vendors:

http://www.thefind.com/pets/info-foal-lac-powder

I don't know if Foal-lac will help you, but is an idea.  Unless you purchase your own mare
or jenny to milk, I don't think there is equine milk available anyplace.  

You could do more research on Foal-lac, see if it will be helpful or even more full of 
chemicals, putting it beyond use as a help. I would believe the powder form would 
be the easiest to use for a human baby.  Baby human would need some kind of vitamin 
extras, since this is for baby equines, not people.  Work with your Dr. on this, 
so child gets enough of needed nutrients for body development.

I would continue trying to find a reason for the eczema, since locating a cause might allow 
it to be removed from baby diet or outside sources.  My sympathies are with you
in this difficult problem.


----------



## edjanuary39 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks!  I have been trying to avoid the powdered versions bc the chemical process for even regular powdered milk, as well as many nutrients are destroyed in the heating process. Also today I found a lady who is a certified everything, according to her creditials, and is promoting camel milk for the treatment of autism as well as many other issues. She helped to pass legislation to make legal the use and sale of camel milk. She is also starting camel dairies in the u.s. And now she is working with donkey farmers to turn them into dairies. CamelmilkUSA. Com or. Org. Millie Hinkle is her name. She responded to my email very quickly but I didn't see it till it was too late to call, so I expect to talk tomorrow and she is going to give me a dairy and recipe for my son. Also found a horse dairy in MO. Willey b. Equine dairy. Using Amish horses, and the Amish themselves to produce cosmetics from mares milk. . I don't know if I mentioned earlier, and on phone so I can't see and type, the goat milk lady also makes soap and lotion. Which ive switched to and his skin is softer just from the soap,as she was out of lotion. I also found a simple minor dub thing through all this, oatmeal in his bath. Took some and blended it until a powder. And so hoping these simple things will help. Today was his first full day on goat milk and he seems to be less red. May be me wanting to see that but if he doesn't react in the next few days I will know that his formula, baby soap, and baby lotion ( all full of toxic chemicals) were the culprit. Yes I am supplementing his diet. We started foods about 41/2 months, and then stopped thinking he had food allergies. We have resumed and so time will tell. Babies especially don't necessarily have an allergic reaction right away unless it is a severe allergy. So makes it hard to tell sometimes. Although he never broke out around the mouth.avocados are one of his favorites and it being a superfood along with bananas, he eats everyday. I can't remeber exactly what it is in the avocados and bananas but when I researched it I decided he needed them daily to help with all this mess. I am making his food verses buying babyfood, bc I found a website somewhere in this journey that said gerbera had other ingredients not listed. As well as the glass incident found in baby food. I am forced to use store bought veggies and fruits for now, which contain pesticides,  but farmers market won't be open for another couple of weeks. Also planting this year for us is out bc we lost our house and everything else to the wildfires last summer and when they put the new trailer in they set it on my garden,and our soil is only 6 in.  To 1 1/2 ft deep to bedrock and we just haven't replaced everything to do nor do we have the equiptment now to cut down our woods to make q new patch. Anyway, lots of info, hopefylly helps someone else!  Thanks again!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm surprised that you were able to find a horse/camel dairy. You've got your own Little Uzbekistan nearby.

I highly doubt that donkey or horse milk would have steroids in it, or any milk for that matter since steroids decrease female hormones needed for lactation. "Hormone Free Eggs!" is nothing more than a marketing gimmick anyway since added hormones have no effect on egg production. That's almost as bad the "gluten free fish!" I saw at the grocery store. This wasn't fishsticks or breaded fish, it was a slab of pollock. 



Forgive me if I am being too nosy, but is there a reason he's not being breast-fed?


----------



## goodhors (Mar 20, 2013)

Could be the "rules" of baby feeding have changed again, but none of my kids got solids before
they were 6 months old.  Started with the rice cereal, which was supposed to be the least reaction
causing.  Waiting this amount of time let the child stomach mature enough to handle 
digesting the SLIGHTLY solid foods.  What I read about feeding kids, was that they were MORE
likely to develop sensitivity issues when fed foods at young ages, develop obesity, because kid couldn't refuse
the food easily, even if not hungry.  Foods take lots longer to digest in young babies than 
breast milk or formula,, so they stay in their systems longer, put weight on kid easier.  Again, 
older information, but may still be in the truth side of baby diets.

Goats milk has long been a product for the sensitive, could be child or adults that can't manage
cow milk.  I would certainly RECOMMEND that you pasturize even goat milk for such a young 
child and with being so sensitive already.  

Honey is another wonderful product, "natural", but NOT recommended for young children 
under 4yrs, I believe.  They can't manage honey, and it contains things that are 
bad for them, could cause sickness with their young systems.

You have to go carefully in the VAST area of natural products, diet ideas, and special
things to eat for preventing problems.


----------



## allbyme (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't believe donkey milk would be neither easy to find or your problem solver. At 5 months an easily digested soy infant formula would be suffice, find ONE and stick to it. Switching diets so often will cause more problems. Eczema  can be treated by creams and will probably outgrow it soon enough.:/


----------

